# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle ***V1.1 Public Release*** 22 Nov 2019

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle v1.1 Public Release*  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet  Connection so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to  multiple systems with unique version token system users can use it for  lifetime.  *Why Aqua-Dongle ?*
With Initial Public Release We have Added Wide Range of features and  there is alot more comming, so if you think its not good enough at the  moment be sure to check our future work, other benefits include Free  Files Server, Multi Language Support, and Offline usage.       *Details*
  Code: *Lg Android* 
[Modem Mode]
-Full Device Info
-Safe Factory Reset
-Bypass ScreenLocks
-Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
-Enable Adb
-Repair Imei 
[Download Mode]
-Read Device Info
-Safe Factory Reset
-Bypass ScreenLocks
-Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
-Remove Frp Lock
-Flash Factory Firmware
-Extract Firmware Package
-Kdz to Raw Converter
-Custom Wipe Tool
-Force Swtich DL Mode 
[Adb Mode]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Recovery/ShutDown 
[Diag Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Read/Write Qcn 
-Generic Repair
-Imei1,2,Meid,Esn,Wifi,BT
-Network Unlock(Old Structure)  *Huawei Android* 
[Download Mode(Com 1.0) Features]
-Over 180 new Models (Check Official Web)
-Debrick
-Unlock Bootloader
-Remove Frp/ID Lock
-Factory Reset 
[PCUI Mode]
-Read/Write
-Board Serial,Device Serial,Vendor,Wifi,BT 
[Fastboot Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp
-Factory Reset
-Reboot Adb/Fastboot/Edl
-Extract Flash Package
-Factory Firmware Flashing (BL Unlock)
-Generate Raw Package
-Write Board Firmware 
[Adb Mode Features]
-Full Device Info
-Remove Frp lock
-Disable Huawei ID
-Backup/Restore/Reset Oem
-Enable Diag
-Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Ftm/Recovery/ShutDown 
[Edl Mode Features]
-Full Device Boot Info+Props
-Remove Frp Lock
-Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
-Factory Reset (Full Patch)  *Support* 
-Added Over 2TB Xiaomi Firmwares
-Added Drivers Download Support  *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!  *For Sales Enquiry*
Gmail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
WeChat : AquaDongle
Telegram : AquaDongle
Web : Aqua-Dongle.com

----------

